# possible anointing? But with bites? Whats happening?



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Hedie lovers,

Sheldons been showing some odd behavior. Yesterday night when I was holding him he started licking me like crazy then nipped me twice which I took to mean put me down. His "goober" looked foamyish so I thought he had done that anoiting thingy I've been reading about. 

Today my boyfriend whom Shelly likes *he was the first to be able to hold him* shelly went crazy for his hands licking him lots then when Shawn moved his hands Shelly CHASED his hand and resumed licking. So Shawn took this as an "I like you" sign and pet him then opened his hand more .. Sheldon the BIT him hard and wouldn't let go for like 2 minutes! 

Shawn says it felt like when he yelped in pain he spooked Shelly and felt like Shelly was trying to ball up and forgot to let go of Shawn. He's ok btw Shelly didn't break the skin but managed to hurt him.

After words, we notcied the same foamy droll on Shawns hands and Shelly seemed to have a little in the corners of his mouth and on some of his quills!

Can anyone make heads of tails of this behavior? You all have been so great and paitent with me. Thanks again in advance

-Meg


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

did you wash your hands before handling them even a vary long term tamed hedgehog will bit if they smell something they like. Always thoroughly wash your hands before handling something i sometimes forget and they nip and i put them back and wash before handling again and then they don't. My suggestion on proper wash is any good food industries quality hand washing work your way up to your wrists with the water and clean for at least 30 seconds these little hedgehogs have much better smell sense then us


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

My hedgehog does the same thing! The only time she's annointed without biting anyone has been when she annointed with the inside of my elbow! Today she kept nom-ing on my boyfriend's watch band then proceeded to anoint with it multiple times! And I recently got out of the shower and she did the same thing with my hands! She spent like 15 minutes biting various parts of my hands and anointing. It's weird because she doesn't really ever anoint or bite unless you have just washed your hands...maybe I should roll my hands in dirt before handling her lol. But I thought I'd let you know that for now, you're not the only one so i guess it's not TOO weird of behavior! I hope it stops though, no one likes getting bit...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd still say that would be scent based, are you washing with scented shampoo/condition and hand wash? If so it may smell like food to them and they will often anoint to it. Anointing pretty much has to involve biting as they grind and then foam the substance they then place on their quills so that is natural. I would question in your case scented cleaning product to be the case


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sometimes they just get really into it & accidentally bite. Like me with chocolate cake-watch your fingers!! :lol: 
But seriously, if you don't want them to do it, you can either keep those things away from them, or use something unscented. Personally, it doesn't bother me. Zoey has her favorite anointing spot & will on occasion lick hubby's neck. I just sit back with a camera & wait for the show. :lol:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok so the anoitiing thing and biting/licking is kinda hand in hand then? Ok *phew* shawn will be happy to hear this as he was like " What did I do?" Lol I told him I'd ask you guys and re-assured him Sheldon still loves his uncle Shawn lol.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah yes, I don't mind the biting really, it was actually pretty amusing cause she went NUTS-O over freshly showered human! delicious! But I don't blame her, I have some melon or something smelling body wash...oops...But I wanted to thank you guys for helping out two hedgie owners!! :-D and thanks so much Shortnerdy for posting this!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

toblerone said:


> Ah yes, I don't mind the biting really, it was actually pretty amusing cause she went NUTS-O over freshly showered human! delicious! But I don't blame her, I have some melon or something smelling body wash...oops...But I wanted to thank you guys for helping out two hedgie owners!! :-D and thanks so much Shortnerdy for posting this!


Glad my question asking helped someone else


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had something similar happen. I have never gotten my hands bitten but Sandra has lunged and nipped at objects before when they had a new smell on them and started to annoint over them with varying degrees of froth lol. She's done it to my cell phone before, the outside of her water bowl after I had been chopping olives (I washed my hands but must have had the smell when I replaced her water bowl). She did it before with a corner of the blanket I had been holding too and it was another case where I had been cooking and must have still had a smell on my hands when I touched it even after washing them. 

Sorry to hear about the bites hurting, I haven't had to experience that yet and not looking forward to the day I do. I know its bound to happen eventually.


----------

